# Misbehaving shower mixer valve



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

If it's Kohler they come with anti scald stops which are usually set really low and need adjustment, either use an allen wrench and back off the set screw (kind of hard to do) or remove the small rubber band, pull out the stop and turn it further away from the stoping point to allow full hot water flow.

Be careful not to scald yourself now


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I recently replaced a shower valve. I took the handle and escutcheon down to a local plumbing shop, and they knew exactly what valve I needed (pricefister). I shut the water supply off and replaced the valve successfully - keeping the number of a local plumber in case things got screwed up.

I believe every type of shower valve setup is a bit different, plus with age things tend to get crusty. So there are always a few speed bumps on the job, and it helps to be handy to understand and overcome them. I was lucky and the job went real fast.


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

Can you post a picture of the faucet?


----------



## ranagnos (Mar 1, 2008)

*Pictures*

Ahh, pictures... good idea. 

I don't see anything obvious on the valve for a anti-scald adjustment, but maybe the two sides can be adjusted with a flathead, where the screws for the faceplate go in? 

Anyone have any suggestions on where to look for specs on this before I just start unscrewing things? Or know how the anti-scald adjustment should work? The valve doesn't look particularly like anything I can find on Zurn's website, and the Kohler website seems mostly useless without a part number.

Thanks!


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

It's a cartridge. Perhaps the cartridge was installed upside down?

Like I said before, unless someone here in the forum comes through, I'd take as many parts as you can down to the local plumber shop and ask them for advice.


----------



## hardknocks1 (Mar 4, 2008)

*in luck*

hello
its a common valve and you should have no problem getting parts from a plumbing supply.
i believe the two screwdriver slots on each side of the valve are your integral shutoffs, try turning them clockwise and turn on water to make sure it shuts off the shower/tub valve.
if it does you can take apart the center section and take parts to plumbing supply.
i am pretty sure the zurn valve will accept kohler trim. 
maybe they can print out directions for the anti scald adjustment.
better yet just bring the pics with you and leave the valve intact.
good luck
mike


----------

